# Green mucus



## ChiStyle (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm sorry for the detailed title, but I'm a little scared. My stomach hasn't even been hurting too bad lately and I actually feel pretty great compared to how I usually feel. I have had full bowel movements every single day for the past week and a half except for today, so I attempted to force myself to go out of fear (I have anxiety and worry about my bowel movements a lot). I found weird, green mucus on my stool. The stool itself was a small pellet and hard, which is probably because I tried to force myself to go when my body really didn't have to. But nothing was really that abnormal about the stool.I've never had green, slimey mucus before. It's only been clear mucus. Is this normal? Should I be worried?


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

I personally would not worry as I have found mucus can come in many forms and colors. It is pretty common with any type of a constipated stool. For example, the small hard ones. Stay calm, and try not to force yourself to go. Instead, maybe try eating or drinking a little of something that maybe helps stimulate you to go, if you have not gone in awhile. For instance, sometimes just a little fruit or a few sips of coffee will get me going. However, be careful not to over do it or you can get those bad cramps that often go along with stimulants.


----------



## ChiStyle (Jul 1, 2009)

Christian with a thorn said:


> I personally would not worry as I have found mucus can come in many forms and colors. It is pretty common with any type of a constipated stool. For example, the small hard ones. Stay calm, and try not to force yourself to go. Instead, maybe try eating or drinking a little of something that maybe helps stimulate you to go, if you have not gone in awhile. For instance, sometimes just a little fruit or a few sips of coffee will get me going. However, be careful not to over do it or you can get those bad cramps that often go along with stimulants.


Thank you for your response and I think that you're probably right. What's funny is that I've felt better than I have in weeks, so I don't think that something terrible is going on with my stomach as far as the green mucus goes. Nothing feels out of the ordinary (for IBS). I'm guessing that it's because I forced myself to go.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes when we are constipated we will make a bit more mucus and sometimes it can pick up colors from the stool. Yellow, green, and brown all come from the bile (turns brown over time but starts out yellow/green) and every color of the rainbow can come from foods (either natural or artificial colors in or added to the food).


----------



## ZPE (Mar 3, 2009)

Christian with a thorn said:


> ...Instead, maybe try eating or drinking a little of something that maybe helps stimulate you to go, if you have not gone in awhile. For instance, sometimes just a little fruit or *a few sips of coffee* will get me going. However, be careful not to over do it or you can get those bad cramps that often go along with stimulants.


Coffee makes you go? I use black tea instead as coffee does the opposite to me! I haven't noticed mucus in my stools (yet).


----------



## ChiStyle (Jul 1, 2009)

I had a bowel movement today and there was no green mucus.







I'm guessing that this might just be another part of IBS that I'll have to get used to.


----------

